# Pleased to meat you!



## abbott75 (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess this will be my introduction of sorts!

My name is Adam, I'm Australian and a "city boy". Well, a city boy who should have been born in the country. Before anyone gets too worried, I have years of experience caring for all manner of animals and livestock.

I'm looking to get a property in "the country" in the next year or two, and will be getting into meat goats. Most of the worlds imported goat meat comes from down here and there is always a market for it!

Because of bank loan rules, I'll have to start with a property no bigger than 100-150 acres (which is frustrating because I can more than afford a property much larger but will never get a loan for it because they don't allow property that size to be mortgaged to average Joe!). I guess it will be good though, allow me to learn and make all the mistakes on a smaller scale.

I'll be running Boer and Nubian bucks with Boer, Nubian and Australian Wild does in an attempt to breed a goat that is very hardy and will live without much intervention but also grows to market size quickly. 

Between now and then, I'm just reading all I can to try and make sure I'm as prepared as I can be.

Approximately how many breeding does can be sustainably kept on 100 acres of semi-cleared pasture without supplemental feedings?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome Adam! Sounds like you have a great plan! I know we have a few other members from Australia here too. Since I was a kid I always wanted to visit Australia, such a beautiful country! 
Banks here can be a pain, mostly because they want to overcharge on any kind of loan! You really REALLY have to be careful what you get into here in the US when it comes to mortages and banks, not sure how it is in Australia. 

I think 100-150 acres would be great to have! I know people that have 28 acres and around 100 boer and percentage goats, maybe more since they've had more babies born - they all look great, in fact we're buying 2 doelings from them, getting them on Sunday.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to The Goat Spot. That does sound like a mix that will be hardy. I have been wanting to find a Boer to breed to my Nubians to get a meatier goat but still have milk. I breed for hardiness as well. 
Unfortunately, we only have 1 acre so most of our goat's feed comes from growers. It would be great to have 100+ acres.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey :wave: 
I would love to have even 25 acres! 150 would be GREAT!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome: ...to TGS! Glad to have ya here!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome, sounds like you have done your home work on what you would like to have, good job! I honestly couldnt give a guess on how many goats your new place can hold. It has so many factors to go with it. The best you could do would be to buy X amount of goats and just watch and see if the land supports them, If not you know you have to many, if the grass is getting low you know you need to sell some. What really sucks is when you think you have it figured out, then no rain, lol thats the boat Im on right now. Best of luck to you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to TGS! :wave: Glad your here!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hi Adam.

How many on 100 acres? A lot probably. This is the sort of thing that 
most people won't listen to, I know if I was brand new and had big plans
like you do, I woulnd't, but after being around goats for only about a year
now and going through my first kidding, I would give you this advise....
Keep it simple for awhile. Maybe start with no more than 20 does for 
your first year. Get your feet under you first. Those 20 will teach you
what you need to know if you do indeed decide to go bigger.


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Tenacross - I was planning on doing just that, starting with 20-30 does and gradually building it up as my experience increases


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello and Welcome :wave: 
Good luck on your new venture. :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Definitely talk to sideplaner... I think he has the sort of set up you aspire to...
I definitely agree with Tenacross that you should start small... Lots of goat farms I have seen have goats with overgrown hooves... this is the biggest thing (in my opinio ) that has to be kept up with... Sideplaner does a brilliant job with this despite how many goats he is dealing with....
This is one of his threads...
viewtopic.php?t=27601
Good luck!
M.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The general rule of thumb for how many goats per acres is about 7. 7 does and their kids works. That is with plenty of forage/graze.

I agree, start small, or have someone, or someones to help you, like a business partner, to help you with hooves and other things that will need to be done. I agree with starting out with 20 does.

Oh, and welcome from Tennessee!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

abbott75 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Tenacross - I was planning on doing just that, starting with 20-30 does and gradually building it up as my experience increases


Awesome. How is your fence? 
When you get some animals you really must post some pictures.
We pretty much all like staring at goats here.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome! Love the name of you topic! :laugh: You will learn a lot here, as I have. Good luck with your goats!


----------

